# PMJ 202 princess



## chance04 (Mar 8, 2015)

This is my step dad's stove. He is very proud of the old girl and takes very good care of her. We had been talking today about how efficient the newer cat princess models were and how much work he could save himself by cutting wood consumption. He was curious if anyone had retrofitted a cat to an older non cat model. A quick Google search yielded no useful info, so I come now to the experts. Anyone heard or attempted this?


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2015)

I think there would be a world of difference with a modern Princess with regard to burn times, reduced wood consumption and comfort. The trade off being that the wood must be fully seasoned and he will have to learn how to run a cat stove.


----------



## chance04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree, but I don't think he is too old to learn a new trick or two


----------



## mellow (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't think you can retrofit those older models very easily and it still run good.  The best option would be to upgrade.  I am surprised that someone has an older BK here on the shore, don't see many of them around here.

To bad we don't have any dealers with stock on the floor in the area, show your mom a picture of the Ashford 30 in enamel, then he will have to buy a new stove


----------



## chance04 (Mar 9, 2015)

The two dealers in lower de aren't stocking dealers?


----------



## chance04 (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree though, the Ashford looks very nice lol


----------



## mellow (Mar 9, 2015)

The times I have asked they haven't had any on the floor.


----------



## chance04 (Mar 9, 2015)

None at all or just no Ashfords?  Have you been into Bylers to see the Hearthstone and Jotul stoves?


----------



## mellow (Mar 9, 2015)

None as in none at all.. no kings, princesses or ashfords, they just order them.  Bylers is a nice place, very friendly service and the guys know what they are doing.  I bought a used Jotul from one of their customers and they helped me out no problems with getting service history and new parts for it.


----------



## chance04 (Mar 9, 2015)

That's great to hear


----------

